# Astatotilapia latifasciata (Obliquidens) with ____??



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I have 5-6 Asta. Latif. fry sized .75-1". My experience with Victorians is that they are MEAN and dont play well with others. I read that these are more docile??

I have the following options: which would be good to put them with together in a 40gal long? (48" tank with lots of rocks, caves & plants) all the following are also .75-1"

yellow labs, 
electric blue ahli's, 
blue neon or blue orchid peacock pair, (hoping for pair, cuz they're small)
placido. phenochilus
melanochromis exasperatus
metriaclima pelvic long-fin

I'm running out of tank space and am hoping to move these right away so any advice would be appreciated!! Thx!! :wink:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I don't know the malawi fishes very well soI'll give yu an unexpected advice; yu can house one other vic species with them, such as H.nubilus or another blue species or a black species as P.igneopinis or L.xantopteryx.
xris


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

samaki said:


> Hi I don't know the malawi fishes very well soI'll give yu an unexpected advice; yu can house one other vic species with them, such as H.nubilus or another blue species or a black species as P.igneopinis or L.xantopteryx.
> xris


Well, my problem is that I already have the fry on my list - dont have room for anything new and really need to place these Vic's somewhere - they're confined to a 2gal area and are nipping at each other pretty good...


----------



## siegfthom (Apr 5, 2009)

The Zebra Obliquidens and Pheno's get together quite well based on my experience. I've bred a Zeb Obliq. pair and a Pheno trio in a 55 gallon. They all played nice.

I think you'll be just fine putting them in the 40.

Take care beachtan!


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd disagree somewhat with, siegfthom...based on the idea that the placidos are eventually going to be too large for a 40.

Given those choices, I'd go with the labs or the met. zebra long pelvics's....depending on your final stocking numbers, it may just be possible to house all three of those groups together as well.


----------



## siegfthom (Apr 5, 2009)

Nick -

My idea is an interim solution until Beachtan can get some more real estate for her juvies.

My experience is that Placidos do not have a rapid growth rate, so some time can be bought in the 40 gallon for a few months or so.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree with that 100%....placidos earn their name....my 7"+ dom male electra is a pleasure after the rip roaring Vics & mbuna that are my norms!


----------



## gingerfish (Dec 18, 2010)

I keep my breeding pair with a yellow lab and an acei. A rubberlip pleco a pictus catfish and a Chinese algae eater. They all get along famously. They aren't very aggressive at all. At least mine aren't. They female gets a bit bossy when it is feeding tome though. I even had them with a Jack Dempsey and firemouth when I first got the pair until I set up my new African tank. :fish:


----------



## JayAllure (Dec 23, 2010)

siegfthom said:


> The Zebra Obliquidens and Pheno's get together quite well based on my experience. I've bred a Zeb Obliq. pair and a Pheno trio in a 55 gallon. They all played nice.
> 
> I think you'll be just fine putting them in the 40.
> 
> Take care beachtan!


agreed.....


----------

